# Beretta ARX 160 Pistol



## GotTrance (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm saw this at Gander Mountain the other day.
I like it a lot.
So I went online to get some info about it.
There is very little I can find online.
Does anyone have any experience with this gun?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

That's the first I've seen or heard of one. 

Looks kind of........chunky. :mrgreen:


----------



## GotTrance (Sep 7, 2013)

Obviously not for concealed carry.


----------

